# Warning - all spiders :D



## orionmystery (May 5, 2014)

Nothing but spiders.....


Wrap-around Spider (Dolophones sp.). Selangor, Malaysia.


Dolophones sp. spider IMG_9848 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




Dolophones sp. spider IMG_9833 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


You know it's a good night when you see lots of swarming termites. Many happy spiders that night.
Heteropoda davidbowie huntsman spider enjoying its winged termite supper. Selangor, Malaysia.


Heteropoda davidbowie eating winged termite IMG_0049 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




Heteropoda davidbowie eating winged termite IMG_0060 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A happy female Lichen Huntsman spider (Pandercetes sp.), enjoying her winged termite supper while guarding her egg sac at the same time. Selangor, Malaysia.


Pandercetes sp. with winged termite IMG_9948 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


 This grey-bluish huntsman spider (which Heteropoda?).was one of the many happy ones. Selangor, Malaysia.


Sparassid with prey IMG_0015 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Small huntsman spider(?) with a big (relatively) winged termite prey. Selangor, Malaysia.


Sparassid with prey IMG_9956 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Ec1981 (May 5, 2014)

Excellent detail, great set of photos!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 5, 2014)

It's spiderman Wonderful detail and wow that wrap around looks like part of the tree, I wouldn't want to accidentally put my hand there. creepies just thinking about it. Awesome shots.


----------



## sm4him (May 5, 2014)

The second picture of that wraparound spider, that's just magnificent! I kinda wish we had those around here.


----------



## orionmystery (May 7, 2014)

Ec1981 said:


> Excellent detail, great set of photos!





DarkShadow said:


> It's spiderman Wonderful detail and wow that wrap around looks like part of the tree, I wouldn't want to accidentally put my hand there. creepies just thinking about it. Awesome shots.





sm4him said:


> The second picture of that wraparound spider, that's just magnificent! I kinda wish we had those around here.



Thanks for looking and commenting, Ec1981, DS, sm4him. Much appreciated!


----------



## CoBilly (May 8, 2014)

Awesome, all of them. Number 2 is just incredible

I love these pictures and I think spiders are fascinating creatures but damn they're creepy


----------



## mmaria (May 8, 2014)

speechless


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 8, 2014)

Again, my jaw dropped. Fantastic work, incredible composition, and how you do this without scaring them away is completely beyond me.


----------



## SashaT (May 8, 2014)

Badass!


----------



## orionmystery (May 8, 2014)

CoBilly said:


> Awesome, all of them. Number 2 is just incredible
> 
> I love these pictures and I think spiders are fascinating creatures but damn they're creepy





mmaria said:


> speechless





minicoop1985 said:


> Again, my jaw dropped. Fantastic work, incredible composition, and how you do this without scaring them away is completely beyond me.





SashaT said:


> Badass!



Thanks for looking and commenting, much appreciated!

minicoop - they are normally very cooperative when they're feeding!


----------



## jay956 (Jun 4, 2014)

All wonderful!


----------



## mnmcote (Jun 4, 2014)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## ruggedshutter (Jun 6, 2014)

Please keep posting your macro photos.  I'm amazed at every one of them that I come across.  Great details and holy hell I wouldn't be anywhere near as close as you are.  Those are a little intimidating and I normally don't mind spiders too much.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 6, 2014)

mnmcote said:


> Absolutely incredible!





jay956 said:


> All wonderful!





ruggedshutter said:


> Please keep posting your macro photos.  I'm amazed at every one of them that I come across.  Great details and holy hell I wouldn't be anywhere near as close as you are.  Those are a little intimidating and I normally don't mind spiders too much.



Thanks, mnmcote, jay956, ruggedshutter. Much appreciated


----------



## Rgollar (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome shots top notch


----------

